# Ethan Ralph’s Employment History



## MvAgusta (Nov 11, 2021)

So I didn’t see a thread yet on the Gunt’s employment history so I figured I’d make a thread for it. 

So vaguely recalling some livestreams I’ve watched, I did remember when Ethan Ralph had an “assistant” who was interviewed by PPP, Kraut and another assorted few regarding his living situation, and one thing this woman brought up was the Gunt’s lack of employment history.

So apparently on this livestream (MundaneMatt was present but I think the Gunt flagged it down like the bitch he is) she told PPP, Matt, and the others on the stream that Ethan Ralph never held a real job, is in heavy debt in college, and has over 50k in savings as of the recording of that livestream.

So aside from the fact the Gunt is a felon, an alcoholic, a pill popping deadbeat father, he allegedly never held a real job in his life. Says a lot about his character. 

Once I gather more research I’ll be updating this thread in Ralph’s employment history.


----------



## 412-L (Nov 11, 2021)

Really easy to write OP: Employment history—none.


----------



## MvAgusta (Nov 11, 2021)

412-L said:


> Really easy to write OP: Employment history—none.


Exactly just wanted a small thread on this since every other laughable thing about Reethan Ralph has been documented. Let the world know that the Gunt has never held a real job in his entire life.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 11, 2021)

Thread locked for lack of content.


----------

